

Skype uncovers latest update for Windows - ashleytips
http://www.newsflap.com/2012/02/03/skype-uncovers-latest-update-windows/

======
DinaHendrix
I was reading and hoping I would read something along the lines of "group
video conference is now free". Unfortunately, that wasn't the case and google+
hangout is still the goto option for this.

